# 243 Winchester Super Short Mag



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

Just wondering if any of you guys have looked at these things. They look sweet. I have heard nothing but good about the short mag calibers, and just from looking at this thing it looks good.


----------



## varmiterkid (Jan 22, 2004)

i have had good ucces with the 270wsm it is really nice a little more power then the stander 270 bullets r a little more pricy though


----------

